# 2015 WineMaker International Amateur Wine Competition



## blueflint (Feb 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried this one? Deadline coming up fast (March 6). Any info appreciated.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## franki1926 (Feb 22, 2015)

I entered last year,good judging notes, winners were 50/50 grape- kit


----------



## franki1926 (Jun 7, 2015)

2015 results are posted on the wine making website. I picked up a Gold and Silver this year


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 7, 2015)

franki1926 said:


> 2015 results are posted on the wine making website. I picked up a Gold and Silver this year


Congratulations. There was , I think, a large number of entrants.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 7, 2015)

I entered a while back but, I don't plan on entering again since I found that the judging notes were really incomplete and lacking in content.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 7, 2015)

franki1926 said:


> 2015 results are posted on the wine making website. I picked up a Gold and Silver this year



Nice work!


----------



## digitaleye (Jun 21, 2015)

How did everyone do this year in this comp? There are thousands of entries (and dozens of judges) but I do appreciate the impartial feedback from this type of competition.
If not this one are there any other competitions anyone prefers?


----------

